# "For Isabella"



## AndreasvanHaren

Here is a little piece for violin and piano, written for the newborn baby girl of one of my job colleagues.

"For Isabella"

André


----------



## PostMinimalist

Hi Andre! That's a lovely little piece. Would you like to do a transcription for Double bass?
Thanks for the Seattle connection, by the way!
Fergus


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Wouldn't a version for Double bass very difficult to lay? Think about all those fast triplets?


----------



## PostMinimalist

The triplets are all 'octave down-octave up' as far as I could tell. But I think it would work well on the bass. Give me a day to get my idea up on the net and I'll show you what I mean.
F


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

I made a version for piano and Cello for someone, maybe this will work on DB as well. I can send you the file if you like.

ANdré


----------



## PostMinimalist

I transcribes most of the solo part abnd transposed it up a tone into G. Admittedly some of the triplets will need 'doctoring' for the bass but the idea is simple - upper register pp, lots of harmonics and possibly all 'con sordino'. I'll let you know how it goes by video up loads! The Cello score would help a bit.
Cheers
Fergus


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

I'm curious to see what you make of it. Here is the cello part.

André


----------



## PostMinimalist

Thanks Andre! Tak so myket! (or something like that) I'll post a video of some ideas


----------



## Krummhorn

HI André,

Very nice tune ... thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## marval

Hi André,

That is lovely, lucky Isabella. Thank you for letting us hear it.


Margaret


----------



## Bach

Beautiful! You've really perfected that ensemble!


----------



## Enkhbat

It's so nice! Thanks for sharing! 
Yeah, Isabella 

If you have another pieces, share with us!


----------

